# There are other folders out there..................



## Dirk (1 Dec 2014)

Seems that it's mainly Bromptons that get a look in here.
Well, here's something a little different.
I was looking out for a couple of folding bikes for general 'foldy' use. I tried a couple of friends Bromptons, liked the foldability - didn't like the ride quality. Tried a couple of different Dahons, liked the ride - didn't much like the price.
Had a good look around to see what was on the market and settled on a couple of these.





Bought, with a deal of caution, from Halfords (my missus used to work for them and could tell a few horror stories!), but the deal was good if ordered online and an extra 10% off that day as well.
Took delivery after Halfords had PDI'd the bikes and I took them home and went through them with a fine tooth comb. Faults? All tyre pressures way too low, brakes not centreing, and gears not indexing properly on one bike.
Apart from that - which I was expecting anyway - all was good.
Have used them on numerous occasions now and I'm entirely happy with them. Ride quality is good, nothing has fallen off or broken and I think they actually look quite good. Pretty much a Dahon copy but with 8 gears.
Not the lightest folder around, granted, but you get what you pay for in this life.
I'm happy with them and would recommend to anyone who wants a decent quality ride - I've done 30 mile days on them and hit 32 mph downhill once and it felt perfectly safe.
Got the pair for £600.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Dec 2014)

I was checking those out the other day. Nice looking & carrera seem to be decent enough. Enjoy.

I'm sure those who have posted about Dahon, Tern, Mezzo, Strida, Raleigh Stowaways, Decathlon folders. Airnimals,Birdys et al won't mind your not noticing their threads in the folding section


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I'm sure those who have posted about Dahon, Tern, Mezzo, Strida, Raleigh Stowaways, Decathlon folders. Airnimals,Birdys et al won't mind your not noticing their threads in the folding section



The title was meant to be a bit 'tongue in cheek' - Bromptons do seem to be a bit over represented.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Dec 2014)

Get a real folding bike trike


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Dec 2014)

Dirk Thrust said:


> The title was meant to be a bit 'tongue in cheek' - Bromptons do seem to be a bit over represented.




Brompton's nepotist dealings wity SOuth West Trains to ensure that other folders do not meet the criteria for carriage is moret han a little worrying


----------



## the_mikey (1 Dec 2014)

I have a Tern link D8 and a Brompton, the tern is a practical everyday bicycle as much as the Brompton is, I much prefer the 8 speed 11-32 cassette on the tern to the unreasonable gear options on the Brompton, you need the thighs of Lars Boom to make that thing go in anything but the bottom two gears (ok I'm exaggerating but it could do with a smaller front chainring) . However the Tern is an impractical heavy lump when folded, I might be able to get two Terns in the boot of my car, reckon I could fit at least six Bromptons in the same space.


----------



## Sara_H (1 Dec 2014)

I've got a decathlon Hoptown and a Brompton. 

Overall, the Hoptown is comfier, but I find it to heavy and cumbersome to carry onto trains etc, the Brompton wins hands down from that point if view. 
Gearing much better on the Brompton too.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Brompton's nepotist dealings wity SOuth West Trains to ensure that other folders do not meet the criteria for carriage is moret han a little worrying



We've taken the Carreras on the train to Exeter without any bother. Very busy on the way back, but got on train with 20 seconds to go thanks to a helpful guard.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Dec 2014)

Btwin 6 speed folder, a Deawoo Shuttle (ruddy dreadful), a Bickerton project bike, and a M6R Brommie. The Brom gets most use by far, and the Btwin is the spare.
The Brompton isn't the only folding bike, true. But it's the best.
*hides*


----------



## Sara_H (1 Dec 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Btwin 6 speed folder, a Deawoo Shuttle (ruddy dreadful), a Bickerton project bike, and a M6R Brommie. The Brom gets most use by far, and the Btwin is the spare.
> The Brompton isn't the only folding bike, true. But it's the best.
> *hides*


I love my Brompton so much. It's about to undergo repairs when I get the payout from my crash, am going to ask the bike mechanic to save all the bits so I can make jewellery etc out of them.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Dec 2014)

Ahhh. That's heartwarming.
And just a bit scary...


----------



## mustang1 (1 Dec 2014)

I don't own or use a folding bike but I know if I were to buy one, then the folding part of the folding bike would be pretty important to me and therefore I would only consider a brompton. It has the best fold.

I understand others just need a meagre fold or a cheaper bike or other qualities,so pls don't consider this a troll post.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2014)

mustang1 said:


> I don't own or use a folding bike but I know if I were to buy one, then the folding part of the folding bike would be pretty important to me and therefore I would only consider a brompton. It has the best fold.
> 
> I understand others just need a meagre fold or a cheaper bike or other qualities,so pls don't consider this a troll post.



Agreed, the Brompton probably has the best fold, but from my experience they don't have the best ride. 
I tend to spend more time riding than folding.


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2014)

The Carrera got the Best Budget Buy award in a group test of folders in some lads mag I read recently at the dentists.


----------



## mustang1 (1 Dec 2014)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Agreed, the Brompton probably has the best fold, but from my experience they don't have the best ride.
> I tend to spend more time riding than folding.


We are both right for different reasons. Having said that, if I have a full size bike and take one wheel off, does that not serve the same purpose as that of a folding bike, to reduce the amount of space the bike takes up while its parked? And if that's the case, then a full size bike gives an even better ride and since we spend most time riding, that should be a more suitable bike, no?


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2014)

mustang1 said:


> We are both right for different reasons. Having said that, if I have a full size bike and take one wheel off, does that not serve the same purpose as that of a folding bike, to reduce the amount of space the bike takes up while its parked? And if that's the case, then a full size bike gives an even better ride and since we spend most time riding, that should be a more suitable bike, no?



Try taking a wheel out of a full size, non folding, bike and getting on a bus or a crowded train with it........................................


----------



## mustang1 (1 Dec 2014)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Try taking a wheel out of a full size, non folding, bike and getting on a bus or a train with it........................................


Good point. In that case how about both wheels, seat post taken off and put in a bag then the bars ziptied to the top tube?


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2014)

mustang1 said:


> Good point. In that case how about both wheels, seat post taken off and put in a bag then the bars ziptied to the top tube?



Kind off defeats the object of having a folding bike though, don't you think?


----------



## mustang1 (1 Dec 2014)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Kind off defeats the object of having a folding bike though, don't you think?


That's right. And its my point exactly. If you're getting a folding bike to fold, then get a folding bike that folds well!


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2014)

I'd rather have one that folds in an acceptable manner, but which offers a better riding experience. Thanks all the same.


----------



## byegad (2 Dec 2014)

I rode a Dahon Speed-Pro, 24 gears and stable enough to ride no hands, It folded enough to pop into the car along with luggage for a fortnight and another Dahon but I'd have not wanted to be constantly carrying it far, as you may need to do if using the train. 

The ride quality was surprisingly good and I'd often take it out in preference to my Thorn Club Tour when folding was not needed.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2014)

I liked the ride quality of the Dahons I had a go on. Unfortunately I couldn't stretch to buying two of them (would have done if they had come within budget), hence the Carreras, which are very similar. Ride quality, having ridden both, is just as good, in my opinion.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Dec 2014)

if you are commutting daily on a crowded train then the Brommie is the best option. 

If not then others & bigger wheel folders docome into play. That careera looks very good value as is the decathlon dahon copy.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Dec 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Ahhh. That's heartwarming.
> And just a bit scary...


Recycled bike bits jewellery is all the rage, I already have some bike chain link earrings.


----------



## jay clock (2 Dec 2014)

I have both a Brompton (S3L) and a Dahon (speed P8). Agreed the Dahon rides better (although the device that hold the handlebar stem looks and feels like it is made of chewing gum and could fold over at any point [but never has done]) but the Dahon when folded is huge and cumbersome and I would not take on a crowded train. The Brompton lives in a corner of the living room where the Dahon would never have fitted, and hence gets used far more often


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Dec 2014)

^^This. A Brompton folds quickly, neatly and securely. Others don't. I'd never have carted a Dahon on the train to Avignon, even though it may have been the better bike for Ventoux.


----------



## StuartG (2 Dec 2014)

I have a Brompton and an audax type bike. They are the complete package in two bikes. If I could have n+2 then I may add a Tern and a faster/sleeker chunk of soot. But if I had to go n-1 it would be the Brompton.

It does everything I can. From going on the tube, down to the Co-op as my shopping trolley to the mountains of Wales and this year's ride to the Med. You don't even have to worry about using (or even paying) for public transport or taking it into any hotel room or practically anywhere else. At home it sits inauspiciously in a corner by the front door ready to ride anytime anywhere in mufti or complete lycra, trainers or SPDs. Its been out on three different errands today alone. No other bike can do all that. IMHO the only reason not to consider the Brompton is either cost (the b'twin/carrera look like good alternatives) or you only need to fold it into your boot when a Dahon/Tern comes into its own.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Dec 2014)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Agreed, the Brompton probably has the best fold, but from my experience they don't have the best ride.
> I tend to spend more time riding than folding.


This was exactly my POV as a Birdy rider of long standing. My bike was for riding not looking at the pretty fold. 
There is a bedding in period with a Brompton, as with any hub gear IMO, but a week or two in and it becomes second nature to ride the wheels off it and it becomes a totally different beast from the occasional borrow or test ride.
I'm not going to say it is the perfect or even the best riding folder (ah Mr Birdy, why you soooooo expensive) but a little effort getting to know it reaps a bigger reward & allied to the undeniable fact of the fold being out on its own, does put the Brompton overall into a class of one as a total allrounder


----------



## jay clock (2 Dec 2014)

My Brompton handles a lot better when it has the S bag attached to the front. Personally I would not want to ride major distances but it comes into its own around town. For example tomorrow I get a train into London arriving at 11, have two separate meetings in the West End at 1130 and 1230 and another in the City at 2. The folder pretty much guarantees that I can make it to the different offices in time. The clincher is that when I ask receptionist to store the bike the Brompton gets a smile and a few questions, whereas the Dahon looks a mess, is harder to handle (for them) and looks like a normal bike that has been axed in half. Rides well though!


----------



## Shortmember (3 Dec 2014)

If Brompton ever got around to offering a belt drive version of the single speed M1E I'd snap it up straight away. Doing away with the heavy chain would ,in my humble opinion, make it a fair bit lighter to carry and easier to pedal. Or am I wrong about that?


----------



## Ganymede (3 Dec 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Get a real folding bike trike



That photoshoot ... Pure 'bent porn.....


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> That photoshoot ... Pure 'bent porn.....



Sadly I have two Gekkos and a Street Machine from their stable
!


----------



## Ganymede (3 Dec 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Sadly I have two Gekkos and a Street Machine from their stable
> !


I have a Spirit... I think I'd like a street machine too....


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Dec 2014)

Shortmember said:


> If Brompton ever got around to offering a belt drive version of the single speed M1E I'd snap it up straight away. Doing away with the heavy chain would ,in my humble opinion, make it a fair bit lighter to carry and easier to pedal. Or am I wrong about that?


Have you ever weighed a chain? They're not that heavy.
Plus, the 'Brompton Fold' wouldn't really work with a belt drive. I think a belt would make the bike no lighter, but more difficult to pedal.


----------



## jay clock (5 Dec 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Have you ever weighed a chain? They're not that heavy.
> Plus, the 'Brompton Fold' wouldn't really work with a belt drive. I think a belt would make the bike no lighter, but more difficult to pedal.


Agreed, The main weight of a Brompton is the steel frame. But the compactness seems to make it easier to carry, and tbh if I have move it more than a short distance I unfold it and wheel it.


----------



## Shortmember (5 Dec 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Have you ever weighed a chain? They're not that heavy.
> Plus, the 'Brompton Fold' wouldn't really work with a belt drive. I think a belt would make the bike no lighter, but more difficult to pedal.



I've never ridden a bike fitted with a belt drive but I've always imagined that even if it was not a lot lighter than a chain it would at least be smoother and easier to pedal. It seems that the only advantage a belt has over a chain is cleanliness. Pity. Seems like I'll be trundling around on my trusty Bickerton Classic for a few more years yet.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Dec 2014)

Shortmember said:


> I've never ridden a bike fitted with a belt drive but I've always imagined that even if it was not a lot lighter than a chain it would at least be smoother and easier to pedal. It seems that the only advantage a belt has over a chain is cleanliness. Pity. Seems like I'll be trundling around on my trusty Bickerton Classic for a few more years yet.


Limited playing on the B'Twin Tilt with the belt drive & I felt no particular difference from the chain drive options I played about on too. TBH, the chunky look of the belt itself I'd be surprised if it was that much lighter than a chain. I fancy one for the cleanliness of no lube or oil but I'm with The Dr above, the up and under fold of the Brommy would likely preclude a belt drive option. It is more the hinge in half folders that keep their chainline in tact that belts would be an easier option to factor in


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Dec 2014)

Belts are worse than chains in every way, except for the lack of oil. There's good reasons why most bikes use a chain.


----------



## paddypete (28 Dec 2014)

about 15 years ago i bought 2 dawes folding bikes,from a charity shop in perth,for a whacking price £5 each i think ones still in the loft of my old house,mabe some day it might be rediscoverd


----------



## Shortmember (30 Dec 2014)

I think the charity shop overcharged you by £4.95 on each bike. Twelve years ago I had a Dawes folder, painted in British Racing Green, that was so heavy that it's tyres left a groove in the tarmac.


----------



## paddypete (1 Jan 2015)

Shortmember said:


> I think the charity shop overcharged you by £4.95 on each bike. Twelve years ago I had a Dawes folder, painted in British Racing Green, that was so heavy that it's tyres left a groove in the tarmac.


 hope you didn't have a big girl on the back


----------



## Shortmember (2 Jan 2015)

paddypete said:


> hope you didn't have a big girl on the back





With a face like mine the only girl I can get to ride pillion on my bike is Mavis, my inflatable friend; and she doesn't weigh much- or have headaches at inconvenient times.


----------



## paddypete (2 Jan 2015)

Shortmember said:


> With a face like mine the only girl I can get to ride pillion on my bike is Mavis, my inflatable friend; and she doesn't weigh much- or have headaches at inconvenient times.


 or nag,e,c,t


----------



## Kempston (22 Jan 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> The title was meant to be a bit 'tongue in cheek' - Bromptons do seem to be a bit over represented.



Indeed. It's the default option for many without trying the alternatives. Comments above indicating they would only consider Bromptons as folders speak volumes. And for a lot of people they're almost a fashion accessory first and a bike second. 

I wanted a full size 26" folder myself which is why I went for the Tern Joe P24. It's fantastic in black and red and at first glance it doesn't look like a folder. It's size can be awkward on packed trains but it's not too bad and is remarkably compact given it's size when unfolded, and unlike some other full sized folders, it doesn't require a wheel to be removed, the pain of which negates the point of a folding bike somewhat for me. In terms of the ride, it's in a different league to anything with 16" or 20" wheels. Important for me as I do a lot of miles.


----------



## Kempston (28 Jan 2015)

The Tern's handlebars twist so they're parallel with the frame when folded, it has a spanner which slots into one of the grips specifically for this. But I don't bother with this as it's not been required on any train journey I've been on. I was given the option of folding pedals when I bought it but I've always found them unsteady, and not particularly good in terms of grip on the soles.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jan 2015)

JC4LAB said:


> pop star David Byrne takes a folding bike with him on tour. and uses it for site seeing when on tour in a major city.in which he plays.using it to .visit parks , museums or whatever.


I believe he stopped doing that. Now he buys cheap Walmart bike and leaves it behind when he moves on.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Jan 2015)

Kempston said:


> Indeed. It's the default option for many without trying the alternatives. Comments above indicating they would only consider Bromptons as folders speak volumes. And for a lot of people they're almost a fashion accessory first and a bike second.
> 
> I wanted a full size 26" folder myself which is why I went for the Tern Joe P24. It's fantastic in black and red and at first glance it doesn't look like a folder. It's size can be awkward on packed trains but it's not too bad and is remarkably compact given it's size when unfolded, and unlike some other full sized folders, it doesn't require a wheel to be removed, the pain of which negates the point of a folding bike somewhat for me. In terms of the ride, it's in a different league to anything with 16" or 20" wheels. Important for me as I do a lot of miles.


I spent years on other folders, love my now defunct Birdy with a passion and if you look far enough back on here and other bike forum you'll find me unimpressed and in the emperors new clothes camp, based on frequent but short test rides, a weekend borrow and playing about in shops, but the triple whammy of dead sram dualdrive & other bits I'd been putting off, smashed knee and Metrolink going to my hometown made a Brompton almost inevitable (mainly Mcr Metro's banning of any bike not a Brompton).

Living with one does endear it to you, as does the recent brake upgrade, and I've become a convert, day in day out riding does give a different perspective on what you can do and where you can take it, how much more it belies its looks in terms of the quality and comfort of the ride. Yes they are hyped up to an aggravating degree and it can be hard to believe they are all that, but largely with good reason in hindsight they deserve the reputation and praise they get. If I had a wee ££ windfall I'd love to get my Birdy back in fettle but not with the urgency and desperation I would have when first buying the Brompton.

I also have a Dahon Getaway from.back in their early days and albeit a bit more flexy in use, it is the only other folder I've come across that matches the Brompton for compactness. I can see why later Dahons give a bigger package offset by a more solid feel to the frame tho.

I had a 26 wheel folder too many moons ago but found it more a gimmick in terms of being foldy than a genuinely useful feature, it helped being able to dump it in the back seat of the car folded occasionally but there weren't many opportunities when being foldable was a key feature of it.


----------



## Kempston (3 Feb 2015)

I don't find 26" folders a gimmick at all. It's all about getting it on the train. The simple truth is that a non-folder isn't allowed but folders are, or at least on London Midland which is all I use. They don't specify how small it has to fold so my bike is perfect. I had a Tern Link with 20" wheels prior to this, and there is no comparison with ride quality and comfort. And I had a Brompton for a test ride for a few weeks before I went with the Link. I simply found the frame too flexible and, thanks to the 16" wheels, the ride on anything bar a perfectly smooth road or cycle path a pain in the arse, literally. 

I can imagine if I had a Brompton long enough I'd endear to it. But I also imagine a lot of that would be forced thanks to the price I'd have paid for it (Over £1200 for a 6 gear folder?) and a determination to make the best of it.


----------



## anothersam (3 Mar 2015)

While there's a lot to like about Bromptons, I didn't get along with mine. Ended up with a Dahon Presto Lite, which I converted to singlespeed (with a Brommie hub, so it wasn't a clean break), making it even lite-r. It's _fast – _I have to hold onto the bars for dear life. I take no credit; it's pulled along by some unseen force. Or else it just seems like I'm going fast because it's so small.

Dahon are rubbish for spares, the fold isn't terribly neat (though it is marginally quicker), and the build quality of my model doesn't inspire confidence for the long term,* but it's been a blast to ride these past 8 or 9 years and I'll really miss it if it bites the dust.






* even as it keeps going, with two casualties doubtless abetted by my riding style: the bolt holding the handlebars snapped, depositing me unceremoniously in traffic one day






and a hinge developed a crack and had to be replaced


----------



## clid61 (9 Apr 2015)

I have this. Fit a rack and basket, and I should make a hefty profit in Chorlton


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Apr 2015)

@clid61 I was in Chorlton last night, it always makes me happy to see so many bikes and so many utility types and people just riding in normal clothes doing normal things. I'd love to have room to make you an offer for that but I'm juggling so much space for bikes already I'm stuffed.


----------



## clid61 (9 Apr 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> @clid61 I was in Chorlton last night, it always makes me happy to see so many bikes and so many utility types and people just riding in normal clothes doing normal things. I'd love to have room to make you an offer for that but I'm juggling so much space for bikes already I'm stuffed.



Totally agree . Imagine turning up at the Horse and Jockey on that lol . If I was a female ( which Im not ) , straw hat, summer dress, small dog in basket etc.......


----------



## nz6666 (22 Apr 2015)

Brompton is best in terms of foldability but maybe not in other areas. The biggest problem is it not using standard components, which makes upgrading and customizing limited. For example, I put schwalbe one 23mm (0.9 inch) width tyres on my 20 inch folder, which is a big improvement in terms of speed. The other day I cycled along college road in south London and decided my gear was not low enough so planned to order a Shimano shadow RD and a 12-36 T cassette to lower my gear inch. Things like these can be easily done with Dahon and other folder using standard components. And the 16 inch wheels on brompton are just too small for any serious speed except the road condition is really good. For me 20 inch is the lower limit, 22 inch maybe better but I can live with 20 inch at least in London area. 

I understand many people using brompton are not performance oriented but I believe some people do care about performance. One thing is people often compare 1000 £ brompton to 500 £ Dahon or similar. Why not compare 1000£ or even 2000£ Dahon/Tern/Pacific reach etc? Those premium models are not only lighter (under 10 kg, some even under 9 kg), but faster (sleek tyres, top tier road bike components). Some of these can seriously contend with mid ranged road bikes, such as Dahon speed pro TT/vector 27, Tern verge 30h/verge 18x, Pacific reach. The difference with road bikes? They fold in 10 seconds (not Pacific reach) while it takes half an hour to detach a road bike for travelling. These are performance bikes that can fold easily while brompton is a bike for folding.

And regarding the folding, brompton is the best no question (size and looks better). But a Dahon/similar flat bar model is not that bigger. They are similar in thickness and height and only about 10-20 cm longer. If a train is really that packed, a Brompton will cause the same inconvenience as a Dahon/similar (or a suit case). If it's not that packed, both will be fine.


----------



## jay clock (22 Apr 2015)

my train is packed and my Dahon will not fit behind the seat, whereas my Brompton will


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Apr 2015)

nz6666 said:


> I understand many people using brompton are not performance oriented but I believe some people do care about performance.



I'm just flying by this thread and don't own a Brompton, but if you need to fold and carry a bike often enough then that becomes part of the performance. While I don't think a Brompton is the bee all and end all, it certainly has a niche. I took my clunky R20 folder on a pub crawl on Saturday (after a 70 mile ride). Jesus Christ that was hard work - banging open doors, knocking things over, bumping into people - I would have killed for a Brompton.


----------



## Kempston (23 Apr 2015)

jay clock said:


> my train is packed and my Dahon will not fit behind the seat, whereas my Brompton will



The line I use only has Southern and London Midland (Virgin trains too, but I don't count them as they don't stop at my station), neither of which have the facility to store bikes behind seats. I've never had an issue with my bike on a train, despite it being a full size 26" folder. I simply use my velcro strips to attach the folded frame to one of the floor to ceiling hand rails near one of the doors. 

I'm not going to lie, the bike is clearly more cumbersome to move around when folded, I know this as I spent two weeks with a Brompton and then 18 months with a Tern Link. But that's easily made up for with how much better and easier it is to ride than any smaller folder out there. And getting from A to B is still the primary purpose of a bike, be it folding or non-folding.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2015)

Dahons would be fine if they folded nearly. Which they don't.
And if they didn't keep breaking. Which they do.
Bromptons just work. Dahons just don't.


----------



## Kempston (23 Apr 2015)

I can't speak for Dahons as I don't own one, but I've never had an issue with my Tern. And it folds nicely considering it's a full size.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2015)

Yes, but most trains won't accept a 26" folder as a folder. Virgin, First Great Western, Great Northern and Eurostar don't, so that's why I use a Brommie.
And I've just had a quick Google, and breakages of Tern frames seem just as likely as with Dahons.
Unsurprising, considering there's very little difference...


----------



## Kempston (24 Apr 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Yes, but most trains won't accept a 26" folder as a folder. Virgin, First Great Western, Great Northern and Eurostar don't, so that's why I use a Brommie..



Most trains? You have named a mere four, and I have had my 26" Tern on two of those (Virgin and FGW).


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2015)

Well, 9 months in and the 2 Carrera folders mentioned in the thread opening post are still going strong. Both now have about 500 miles on them, over various terrain, and have had no problems. Longest ride was about 30 miles around Bath - road, cycle path and canal towpath. Gearing copes with most hills and the standard saddles are remarkably comfortable.
Overall I would recommend one to anyone on a budget.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Dec 2015)

I took a brompton on the train today as despite its small folded size, its still a pretty large thing. I'd hate to make anything larger.


----------



## KeithCycles (11 Dec 2015)

I just bought a brompton s1e single! Pretty decent, use it for work so now I can save a lot more time!


----------



## Kell (11 Dec 2015)

As a relatively recent convert to Brompton, I think the prejudice against not only them, but the buyers of them, is not justified. To suggest that they're the first and only consideration for most people is ludicrous.

Cost:
Yes it's expensive, but compared to what? I've looked at virtually every other brand and discounted them for one reason or another. And one of the reasons was cost - certainly brands like Airminal (not a great fold either), Birdy and Oribike are more expensive or are on par. 

Small wheel v big wheel:
For the record, the Brompton is my fourth folding bike as I didn't really want to get a 'small wheeled' bike. I had three full size folders - two Dahons and one Dahon clone. While I never had any problems with the legality of taking any of the three full size ones on the my train (Chiltern Railways) I did occasionally have to miss a train as there simply wasn't room to get on with the full size bike - fine if you were there first.

The actual fold:
We have two cars and I have to drive to the station in the mornings as I need to drop my daughter off at the child minders before parking the car up and riding to the station. The full-size ones would only go in the back of the estate car, not our convertible Mini. So whenever my wife needed the big car, I had to not cycle. This cost me about an extra £10 per day due to parking costs and tube fares and I'd rather ride anyway.

Looks:
I liked the look of the full-size bikes as they looked like a 'normal' bike. Initially I discounted Bromptons, because every one I saw was in BRG, with a brown leather brooks saddle, too upright, and normally had someone pootling along on it at about 8 mph. But I thought I'd better investigate some small wheeled folders and I did test ride a Dahon 8-speed small wheel folder back in 2008 before I got my first folder, and it was not solid at all. Compare that to this year and my first ride on the Brompton and I was surprised at how soild it felt. I also think that without the M bars, they look a bit better, although mine is wearing short risers bars due to the S being just a little bit too low. The new range of colours helps.

The ride:
Whoever said they're slow, or that Brommie riders aren't interested in performance is sadly mistaken. I've ridden 6 bikes on my normal commute now. A cheapo B'Twin Triban 3 road bike, a rabbit.de 26" folder, a Dahon Matrix 2008 with the big hinge, a Dahon Matrix 2009 with the lockjaw system, an M3L hired Brompton and my current H6L Brompton. I use Strava and my current Brommie is second only to the road bike on certain sections and only seconds off the pace of the Dahons on others. It's really not a slow machine. I've topped mine out at 44.4mph on a downhill section, and it sits quite happily at about 18mph on the flat. over 11.5 miles on my commute, I average about 15.5mph which is exactly the same as the Dahon and is more down to traffic lights and traffic than anything else.

Overall, it's the bike I should have bought years ago. I can use it every day, regardless of which car I'm in, it fits on the train properly and it is future proof (Chiltern were going to introduce a two-fold only rule for folders meaning anything with a single hinge would then become not strictly legal).


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Dec 2015)

Kell said:


> Overall, it's the bike I should have bought years ago.



Same here :-(


----------



## snazpizaz (17 Jun 2018)

Can you push the carrera intercity easily when it is folded, using an extended handle bar post or seat post ?


----------

